
BTC-E (Bitcoin Exchange) came back with a brand new name: WEX.NZ - grenkatost
https://wex.nz/news/1
======
grenkatost
The debt tokens of the exchange sell well:
[https://cointradeanalysis.com/dashboard/db/wex-
tokens](https://cointradeanalysis.com/dashboard/db/wex-tokens)

